# Something I Ve Done Today



## andro (16/7/14)

Stillare v2 from @JakesSA . Polished to get rid of the black paint .( dont like the idea of paint in the chamber . ) 
And modified to bottom feeder. No fancy tools etc only my dremels kits . 


Drilled at 0.8 mm first and 1.2 after 



Done the feeding hole at 1.2 mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## MarkK (16/7/14)

Excellent job! looks perfect!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/7/14)

Looking good 

and yes, nothing fancy about those dremels

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (16/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Looking good
> 
> and yes, nothing fancy about those dremels


That is my modding station .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (16/7/14)

Beautifully done! Nice tool setup too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

Awesome work, @andro. Looks so much better than a groove. I need that stand thing for my Dremel. Do you clamp the atomizer on the bottom platform?
And how is the vape on the Reo?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (16/7/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome work, @andro. Looks so much better than a groove. I need that stand thing for my Dremel. Do you clamp the atomizer on the bottom platform?
> And how is the vape on the Reo?


actually not . Just kept it still with my hands on the bottom plate. 
Vape is a lot of vapor and flavour coming out of it. Need to close the airholes nearly shut because the drag was to loose

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/14)

That's a mighty fine job there @andro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silverbear (16/7/14)

Nice work @andro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (16/7/14)

Congrats.....sterling work. I am a powertool junkie.......but that mod station of yours is sometyhing like 4-5k right? Reo envy encased in powertool envy is a biets......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarkK (16/7/14)

Agree!


----------



## andro (17/7/14)

RezaD said:


> Congrats.....sterling work. I am a powertool junkie.......but that mod station of yours is sometyhing like 4-5k right? Reo envy encased in powertool envy is a biets......


 Total around 3 k . Got it overtime .


----------



## andro (17/7/14)

Simpler one dremel and drill press like 1300.


----------



## Alex (17/7/14)

That's a really good job @andro, after seeing your pics I was inspired to mod my IGO-L. Needless to say it was a huge fail.




The posts are solid SS. and all the cheap ass drill bit did in my Proxxon, was make a tiny dent. I refused to let this setback get the better of me though. and decided to bring out the big guns. My brand new needle file set... proceeded to file a groove down the center pin.

Popped that sucker back in, bobs your uncle. Squonking like a pro atm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Riaz (17/7/14)

nice work @andro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (17/7/14)

Awesome @andro !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/7/14)

Wow, fabulous job @andro. 

How is the vape compared to the reomizer?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (17/7/14)

Silver said:


> Wow, fabulous job @andro.
> 
> How is the vape compared to the reomizer?


More vapor , but i leave the afc nearly close because if not is too loose for my taste. 
Flavor as well is awesome . I dont think i will replace the reomizer permanently with this but is a nice change .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/7/14)

Thanks @andro
I appreciate the feedback
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (18/7/14)

nicely done @andro now I know where to go to do mods 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (18/7/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> nicely done @andro now I know where to go to do mods
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Stand in the row.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (18/7/14)

Silver said:


> Wow, fabulous job @andro.
> 
> How is the vape compared to the reomizer?


After a full day i can compare better. Use much more juice, flavor is stronger , and use more battery than the reomizer.
In the shop i use the reomizer and love it . At home use the stillare but vape less ( i dont use it at work because of the huge cloud it does ) .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (18/7/14)

Andre said:


> Stand in the row.


Im not a pro but anybody that want to modify something i ll give it a go ( no responsability accepted) . 
Im in the making of my own mod and i really think will be something different and special that a lot of people will like . Lets say its the best of both worlds .......


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/14)

andro said:


> Im not a pro but anybody that want to modify something i ll give it a go ( no responsability accepted) .
> Im in the making of my own mod and i really think will be something different and special that a lot of people will like . Lets say its the best of both worlds .......


Sounds interesting, would love to see what you come up with


----------



## andro (18/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Sounds interesting, would love to see what you come up with


Soon . A week more or so ....


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/14)

Woohoo, I'm imagining an awesome hand crafted mod with all these wicked cool hand carvings 

Got high expectations


----------



## andro (18/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Woohoo, I'm imagining an awesome hand crafted mod with all these wicked cool hand carvings
> 
> Got high expectations


No hand carving . More clean lines


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/14)

Awww, I have a feeling you would rock at carving with those dremels and your artistic skill. Nevertheless I'm very curious to see what you're creating


----------



## andro (18/7/14)

Remember that im italian and for us design must be everything . Even when not so practical need to look the part.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (18/7/14)

andro said:


> After a full day i can compare better. Use much more juice, flavor is stronger , and use more battery than the reomizer.
> In the shop i use the reomizer and love it . At home use the stillare but vape less ( i dont use it at work because of the huge cloud it does ) .



Thanks for the feedback @andro 
Sounds great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (18/7/14)

andro said:


> Im not a pro but anybody that want to modify something i ll give it a go ( no responsability accepted) .
> Im in the making of my own mod and i really think will be something different and special that a lot of people will like . Lets say its the best of both worlds .......


Looking forward to see that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

